# ارشادات اسرية هامة...



## ABOTARBO (24 يونيو 2010)

*ارشادات اسرية هامة

يجب أن تقبل (أيها الأب وأيتها الأُم) وتؤكِّد لطفلك مَن يكون هو، سواء كان يؤدِّي واجباته حسناً أم لا. اقبل في نفسك العطية التي أعطاها لك الله في طفلك كما خلقه هو، ومهما كانت عيوبه وأخطاءه , ساعد طفلك على أن يكتشف الميزة التي في دعوة الله له في حياته. ولا تركز على الجوانب السلبية منه وتعنفه أو تهينه أو تشير إليها بأي إشارة ، ولو بالتلميح ...

ــ يجب أن تعيد ترتيب أولويات مواعيدك حتى يمكنك أن توفِّر وقتاً كافياً ومنتظماً تقضيه مع طفلك. وليس المطلوب ”الكَمْ من الوقت“ بدون ”الكيف من الوقت“. فالكيفية الصحيحة للحظات التي تقضيها مع طفلك ستحدث تلقائياً حالما تشرع في قضاء يومك مع طفلك. إن التضحية ببعض المواعيد والأعمال أمر لابد منه، ولكنها تضحية جديرة بالثمار التي ستجنيها (سواء أنت أو زوجتك).
ولا تنسوا أنه واجبكم الرئيسي أن تضحوا وتبذلوا من أجل هدية الله لكما وتحافظوا على وديعة الله لديكم .

ــ حينما تقضي وقتاً ما مع طفلك، اشترك معه في بعض الأنشطة التي تزيد من ارتباطكما معاً. ومن أقوى هذه الأنشطة القراءة والدراسة اليومية المشتركة في الكتاب المقدس ببساطة ولو كان بالاكتفاء بالقراءة والكتب الروحية المفيدة، وكذلك في مشاهدة فيلم فيديو عن الكتاب المقدس أو سِيَر القديسين أو الخروج معه في قضاء مصلحة ما أو نزهة، أو إصلاح شيء ما في المنزل، أو إعداد وجبات أو عطايا لبعض الجيران الفقراء أو إخوة الرب في الكنيسة. أو حتى يشترك معك في أعداد الطعام أو المائدة ..
وكل هذه الأشياء مطلوبة دون تمييز شيء عن شيء آخر ...

ــ في شئون الأسرة حينما يستدعي الأمر اتخاذ قرارات،
 اطلب إرشاد الله بإيمان حيث تمزج المحبة
 مع الحق مع الإيمان. 
واشتراك طفلك معك في هذا سيزيد ارتباطك به ارتباطاً صحياً مقدساً. وقد أثبتت التجارب المبنية على دراسات أكيدة أن الآباء والأُمهات الذين يؤدِّبون بتمييز أبناءهم،
 بينما يحبونهم بشدة، يُثمرون أبناءً أصحَّاء روحياً ونفسياً وعقلياً.
ولا تنسوا الاشتراك في الصلاة مع أبنائكم في حل المشاكل لأنها الدعامة القوية التي تؤكد ارتباطكم بهما في نور الله وحضوره الحلو ..

ــ وبدلاً من مجرد إسداء النصيحة لطفلك عمَّا تريد أن يكون عليه، جسِّم هذا المثال في نفسك حتى يرى كيف تكون الحياة السليمة الصحية، وحتى يفهم لماذا يجب اختيار ما هو صالح ونبذ ما هو ضار.

وحينما تخطئ فلتجعل ابنك يرى كيف تعترف بالخطأ، وكيف تنال الغفران من الله، وكيف تتكل على نعمته لتصحيح الخطأ.

 (احذر المقولات الشائعة أن الاعتراف بالخطأ يُصغِّرك في عينيّ ابنك أو مَن هو أصغر منك، لأنه لابد سيُدرك الخطأ الذي وقعتَ فيه، وستصغر في عينيه إن لم تعترف بخطئك أو لم ترجع عنه، إن لم يكن هذا في صغره فسيكون ذلك في كِبَره، وستكون العاقبة حينئذ وخيمة).

أكبر عيب أننا لا نعترف بأخطائنا أنه كبرياء النفس الذي يكسر كل علاقة مع الله ويهدم الثقة التي بيننا وبين أولا دنا بل والمجتمع كله ...

ــ صلِّ لله ليُعلِّمك كيف يجب أن تُربِّي ابنك، وضَع أهداف تربيتك بناءً على ما يرشدك إليه الله. تذكَّر أن كل طفل هو مميَّز بمواهب وصفات خاصة، ويمكنه أن ينمو نمواً أفضل لو اعتنيت به، خاصة على ضوء معرفتك لشخصيته المميَّزة.

ــ كُن خلاَّقاً لتستخدم الفرص التي تضرم فيها مواهب طفلك في النمو في كافة المواقف، محتفظاً بأهداف تربية ذهنه وروحه ليكون في المستقبل رجل الله، والمواطن الصالح، والمفكِّر الناضج.

ــ إن أمثلة شخصيات الكتاب المقدس في طفولتهم خير معاون لك وخير قدوة لطفلك لبلوغ أهداف تربيتك له

لا تنسوا التركيز على شخص المسيح الحي والذي هو ينبوع الحياة ومصدرها ...

النعمة معكم كل حين آمين
*


*منقوووووووووول
*​


----------



## candy shop (26 يونيو 2010)

ارشادات جميله اوى 

شكرااااااااااااااا ابو تربو 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 يوليو 2010)

ارشادات هامه جدا 
شكرا ليك على الارشادات 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (1 يوليو 2010)




----------



## happy angel (4 يوليو 2010)

*ميرسى ابنى الحبيب ارشادات جميله جداااا
ربنا يفرح قلبك *​


----------



## النهيسى (11 يوليو 2010)

موضوع رائع رائع رائع


جدا جداجدا ( الأرشادات الأسريه )

سلام ونعمه​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 يوليو 2010)

candy shop قال:


> ارشادات جميله اوى
> 
> شكرااااااااااااااا ابو تربو
> 
> ...


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 يوليو 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> ارشادات هامه جدا
> شكرا ليك على الارشادات
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 يوليو 2010)

كليمو قال:


>


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 يوليو 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى ابنى الحبيب ارشادات جميله جداااا
> ربنا يفرح قلبك *​


ربنا يخليكى يا امى..


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 يوليو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> موضوع رائع رائع رائع
> 
> 
> جدا جداجدا ( الأرشادات الأسريه )
> ...


ربنا يخليك استاذى


----------

